# Rat litters with 2 moms?



## Brando (Feb 20, 2009)

hello, recently one of my females had a litter (8 healthy babies in all) and since then ive kept her other female cagemate away from her in another cage. now the rat that is in the seperate cage had a litter a few days before, but sadly all her babies came out dead, thankfully she is recovering so well. My question is how well would 2 female rats be in their cage with a litter from one of them? would the other rat having a failed litter effect her attitude towards her old friend and/or her babies? thanks! any insight is appreciated.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

No, DON'T put them together. Especially if the other female lost her litter, she'll try and steal babies from the other mommy, which could result in a tug-of-war for babies, seriously injuring them. Don't.


----------



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

if they barely ever fight and they are like best friends.
when my momma had babys her cagemate stayed with her and they were fine.
the cagemate had babys later on but they all died. :'(


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

My female has a litter of 13 and they are now 8 weeks old. Even though her and her cagemate were best friends, I did thw wiser thing for the babeies sake, and sperated them for a while, only letting them have visits outside of the nursery.


----------

